
Ask HN: How to decide tech stack for a project? - humbfool2
How do you do it? What are the criterions that need to be considered?
======
notlukesky
All depends on what you are going to build. Is it a SaaS offering or on-
premise? What kind of hosting do you need? What kind of talent pool can you
tap into? Is it a concurrent application or transactional?

Most important is probably the talent pool limitation and then how it will be
“sold” or delivered....

